# PowerMac 5500 - Carte PCI FireWire+USB / Carte PCI USB / 4400-160 = erreur système



## r e m y (16 Septembre 2002)

Soit un vieux PowerMac 5500, boosté avec une carte accélératrice Crescendo G3/300, et tournant sous MacOS 8.6.

Il avait jusquà présent une carte Ethernet 10/100BT Farallon dans son port PCI fonctionnant à merveille.

Pour le moderniser un peu, jai voulu remplacer cette carte Ethernet par une carte PCI 2 ports FireWire + 2 ports USB.

Jai ouvert le Mac, enlevé lancienne carte PCI, mis en place la nouvelle, zappé la PRam avec le bouton de la carte mère puis jai rebooté. Jai installé les extensions fournies avec la carte (en fait les extensions standarts dApple pour la gestion USB et la gestion FireWire), et redémarré à nouveau.  Jai fait le test 2 fois, la première avec MacOS 8.6 (qui est installé sur ce Mac), puis à nouveau sur MacOS 9.1 que jai sur un disque SCSI externe...

Dans les 2 cas, les ports FireWire et USB sont inopérants.... Quoi que jy branche (GamePad USB, Disque FireWire, imprimante USB, graveur FireWire...), ces périphériques ne sont pas vus par le Mac.

Pour activer mon ancienne carte Ethernet, je devais installer une extension spécifique (FarallonEN...). Je me demande si il ne me manque pas un tel pilote pour activer cette nouvelle carte, même si le vendeur massure que non et que la mini doc fournie (en anglais) indique qu'elle est directement reconnue sur un Mac ayant a minima MacOS 8.6....

Quelquun a-t-il ce genre de carte PCI dans son PowerMac 5500 ?  

NB: Info système Apple indique sur le port PCI: PCI-bridge, fabricant : rien dindiqué, Numéro de ROM: rien dindiqué

Merci davance de toute idée.

(en attendant j'ai remis la carte Ethernet... )


----------



## FdeB (17 Septembre 2002)

bonjour désolé de ne pouvoir t'aider par contre je suis très interréssé par ta carte ehternet pour mettre sur un 5400 que je viens de récupérer donc si tu veus t'en séparer je suis preneur...
bonne chance...


----------



## Luc G (17 Septembre 2002)

Bien que je doute que le problème vienne de là puisque ton soft précise qu'il faut au moins ke 8.6 : es-tu sûr d'avoir la bonne version des extensions Apple. Par exemple, si je  ne me trompe pas, il fallait la 1.2 pour le système 8.5.1 mais la 1.4 (conseillée ou obligatoire, je ne sais plus) avec le 8.6 et le 9.0. La 1.4 ne marche pas avec le sys 8.5. Je ne suis pas sûr que la 1.2 marche avec le 8.6.

Autre possibilité, que tu aies 2 versions.

Tu peux faire une recherche chez apple en partant de l'article 31132 de la knowledge base :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=31132

Logiquement, il doit y avoir une solution si la carte est physiquement correcte : j'ai un 7600 avec une carte USB basique pour PC qui marche sans problème et sans drivers. Je n'ais pas essayé de mixte firewire+USB (y aurait-il un pb d'alim électrique insuffisante dans ce cas, ça m'étonnerait).


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2002)

il y a une incompatibilité connue entre les cartes fw/usb sans marques, et la serie 5500/6500. quand j'ai voulu en acheter une l'année derniere, la commerciale de clg avait cette limitation dans sa base de donnée.
elle m'avait conseillé les modeles de macally ou de orange micro.... et je m'etait rabatu sur un modele usb seul, mais netement moins cher.
a+


----------



## r e m y (17 Septembre 2002)

J'ai noté ton intérêt... passe moi un mail avec ton eMail pour que je puisses te joindre lorsque je vendrai la carte (à condition que j'arrive à installer la nouvelle carte FireWire+usb)... Pour l'instant j'ai remis cette carte Ethernet dans mon 5500


----------



## r e m y (17 Septembre 2002)

Merci de l'info... je vais essayer d'en savoir plus auprès de CLG, puis je retournerai voir MacWay pour qu'ils me reprennent cette carte (sans marque)


----------



## lalou (5 Septembre 2004)

2 ans plus tard, je relis avec intérêt cette discussion... En effet, je viens d'installer une carte USB2 sur un PM 8200 sous OS9.1, et il ne la voit pas.
Comme Remy à l'époque, il s'agit d'une carte sans nom, ni n° de série... La seule chose rassurante, c'est que le manuel est en français et qu'il décrit la procédure d'installation pour OSX.
J'ai installé le logiciel _USB adapter card 1.4.1_ pour les extensions système (téléchargeable ici), mais rien n'y fait...
Apparemment, les cartes USB "basiques PC" fonctionnent ausssi sur les vieux macs... Y aurait-il des soucis avec les cartes USB2 ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## r e m y (5 Septembre 2004)

ben dis donc... tu ressors des vieilleries des entrailles des archives MacG!

Par rapport a ton pb, je ne suis pas sûr que MacOS 9 gère l'usb2....


----------



## mad'doc (5 Septembre 2004)

Et bien NON ! Mac OS 9.x ne gère pas les cartes et périphériques USB2...
Mac OS X sait le faire depuis Jaguar (et je crois même que c'est à partir de 10.2.8, à confirmer) et sinon, les cartes USB2 devraient être reconnues comme des USB 1.1 mais toujours sur Mac OS X.
Par contre, je ne sais pas si Mac OS 9.x sait aussi reconnaître ce type de carte en 1.1 mais je ne pense pas.


----------



## lalou (5 Septembre 2004)

:mouais:  Okay, ben le problème est réglé pour ma carte USB2 (heureusement elle ne m'a coûté que 16 Euros...)
J'espérais au moins qu'OS9 me la gère comme une carte USB "basique"... Faut donc que je trouve une carte USB (et non USB2).
Merci.

ps: j'ai fait une fac d'histoire, d'où mon goùt pour les archives   

a+


----------



## Guido (7 Septembre 2004)

J'ai le même problème avec une carte USB2 Firewire. Sauf que si je ne me faisais aucune illusion sur l'USB2, la doc de la carte précise bien compatible dès OS9 pour l'USB1. Donc je ne dirais pas forcément que le problème vient du fait que la carte est USB2. Par contre, à force de chercher (cela remonte un peu) j'ai trouvé des rapports de problème sur certains Port PCI (un problème d'alimentation). Sur certaine machine, les ports PCI ne permettraient pas (tous) l'utilisation de cartes gourmandes. Donc, vu que tu as un 8200 (plusieurs ports PCI je crois) essaye dans les différents que tu as, et peut être en retirant les autres cartes. 
Pour info, ma carte est bien reconnu comme USB par le profil système, mais aucun périphérique simple (sourie...) ne fonctionne. Note que j'ai branché une sourie apple Pro et qu'elle ne s'est même pas allumé, alors qu'une banalus noname s'allume, mais ne fonctionne pas. Je n'ai jamais testé de périphérique alimenté (type imprimante), mais je compte faire un essai dans quelques jour. Je posterai le résultat. 

[Editus] orthographus [/Editus]... mais doit en rester.


----------



## lalou (8 Septembre 2004)

Guido a dit:
			
		

> Sur certaine machine, les ports PCI ne permettraient pas (tous) l'utilisation de cartes gourmandes. Donc, vu que tu as un 8200 (plusieurs ports PCI je crois) essaye dans les différents que tu as, et peut être en retirant les autres cartes.


Ahhh! Merci pour l'info , j'essaie de suite et je raplique...


----------



## lalou (8 Septembre 2004)

Ben non   . Aucun des 3 ports PCI ne fonctionnent. Informations Système Apple me dit qu'il y a 2 cartes USB branchées (marque: non disponible; N° de Rom: non disponible), alors qu'il y en a qu'une ?? Peut être à cause du fait que c'est une carte 2 ports USB... Mais aucun périph ne fonctionne, que ce soit souris, lecteur disquette, imprimante... J'vais commander chez un fournisseur Apple, comme ça je suis sûr qu' elle sera reconnue.

hasta luego


----------



## Guido (9 Septembre 2004)

tiens nous au courant, le cas des 5xxx m'intéresse. Dans le cas de ma carte, elle est supposée être reconnue dès OS8.6, et en fait rien ne fonctionne.


----------



## pierru (5 Janvier 2006)

B'soir tout l'monde.
Je viens de recevoir la famouse carte USB PCI de Macway à 9,90 Euros et, sur mon Mac 4400/160 sous 9.1, elle plante le système au démarrage. Boum ("erreur système")
Dès que je l'enlève, tout va bien.
J'ai essayé les 3 ports PCI différents, pareil. Après avoir retiré la
carte, tout redevient normal. 
Sur un des ports PCI, j'ai une carte Ethernet Asante qui fonctionne parfaitement. 
J'ai même tenté de réinstaller un nouveau système, idem.
Auriez-vous une explication, SVP, Merci.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2006)

Je sais pas, pourquoi pas essayer en 9.2.2 ?


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2006)

T'as installé les extensions Usb ?
C'est une Usb 1 ou 2 ? Sur mon Starmax (clone du 4400) les cartes Pci Usb 1 passent sans problème et les Usb 2 font planter systématiquement. :hein:


----------



## pierru (5 Janvier 2006)

Re !
1/ pour le 9.2 sur un 4400, méfiance parait-il.
2/ c'est une USB 2 compatible 1 d'après le fournisseur.


----------



## Invité (5 Janvier 2006)

pierru a dit:
			
		

> Re !
> 1/ pour le 9.2 sur un 4400, méfiance parait-il.
> 2/ c'est une USB 2 compatible 1 d'après le fournisseur.



Bof pour l'histoire du 9.2 pour le 4400. C'est le meilleur que j'ai avec les 160Mo (max); Si c'est pas obligatoire c'est sur que le 9.1 tourne mieux dessus. Mais avec la mémoire à donf (160), je le trouve super 
Toutes les cartes Usb 2 sont compatibles Usb 1, mais tous les ordis ne supportent pas ces cartes (mes clones en tous cas ne les supportent pas    )


----------



## pierru (5 Janvier 2006)

Je n'avais pas vu cette discussion avant de poster ceci : (désolé MacGén)

Je viens de recevoir la famouse carte USB2 PCI de Macway à 9,90 Euros et, sur mon Mac 4400/160 sous 9.1, elle plante le système au démarrage. Boum ("erreur système")
Dès que je l'enlève, tout va bien.
J'ai essayé les 3 ports PCI différents, pareil. Après avoir retiré la
carte, tout redevient normal. 
Sur un des ports PCI, j'ai une carte Ethernet Asante qui fonctionne parfaitement. 
J'ai même tenté de réinstaller un nouveau système, idem.
Auriez-vous une explication, SVP, Merci.

J'ajoute que j'ai bien les extensions Usb device, Usb printer sharing, Usb support. Je pense que ce sont les bonnes.


----------



## r e m y (6 Janvier 2006)

ben y'en a qui font les fonds de tiroirs des archives MacG!


----------



## pierru (23 Janvier 2006)

Suite et fin concernant l'insertion de la carte Macway PCI USB 2.0 à 9,90 Euros sur mon PMac 4400/160 OS 9.1.
Après échange standard (entre parenthèses, pour les échanges en cas de Pb, le SAV Macway est très réglo), une nouvelle carte plante toujours au même endroit. (erreur 11).
J'en déduis donc qu'il y a une véritable incompatibilité hard quelque part.
Si ça peut servir.......Bye.


----------

